# Shooting targets at 20m and 30m using 8mm ammo.



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ...
Can you give me some pointers regarding optimum set ups for the above distances please.
I shoot ttf.
I dont want to overpower my 8mm balls with say a 25 x20mm bandset.
What do you do for these longer distances? Just trying to vary my daily fun a bit.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like .45mm to .55mm latex. Cut is usually around 17x10x190 to 18x12x190 for my 32" draw length. This launches an 8mm steel ball around 210-230 fps. More specifically... .55mm Precise Gen2 with 17x13x190 cut gave me 8 lb draw weight and 224fps with 8mm steel. This combo would be fine for 30 yards. I've used it for 40 yards as well.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree with the.5 latex at 18 x 12 taper. Plenty fast.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

That.s fab info Northerner ... I.ll try both 0.5 and 0.6 Snipersling using your tapers. My draw length is 32inches too. Great starting point. Thnx ...


vince4242 said:


> I agree with the.5 latex at 18 x 12 taper. Plenty fast.


Cheers Vince ...18 x12 ish is v popular at the moment for lotsa stuff. Need to have a go at the longer distances asap!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I shoot 5/16" (8mm) steel with 1632 tubes full butterfly (10.5" active length with 65" draw). Super easy to draw and 30-40 yard shots are no problem.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

I.ve got a Dankung Wildebeast (or similar)( slingshot acquisition syndrome) stuck in a container in Outer Mongolia at the mo, along with x3 different types of tubing.Full Butterfly looks terrifying - I.ll try 1/2 ish when the stuff comes. Thnx for the suggestion. Ps I.ve never fired tubing before.


----------

